# Slayer Ltd. Team



## juppzupp911 (27. November 2005)

Hi !!!

Ich such einen  Slayer Rahmen  in Team Lackierung........!!!!!

würde auch mein 05 Slayer zum Tausch anbieten.

Gruß André


----------



## s.d (27. November 2005)

schau doch mall bei bikediscount ich glaub die haben noch einen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smithy (2. Dezember 2005)

Ein Tipp welche Rahmengröße Du möchtest/anbietest wäre nicht schlecht...


----------



## neikless (2. Dezember 2005)

es wir im mai einen 06er Slayer LTD Team Rot/weiß Ahorn geben !


----------



## soederbohm (2. Dezember 2005)

@neikless

woher weisst Du das denn? Und ab wann kann man den bestellen?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Frankki (3. Dezember 2005)

Hi

Hier gibts das Slayer Team 06 in rot weiß Teamlackierung.
www.frorider.com

Love the ride
Frank


----------



## juppzupp911 (3. Dezember 2005)

Smithy schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Tipp welche Rahmengröße Du möchtest/anbietest wäre nicht schlecht...




Sorry !!!

Ich suche eines in 19" Zoll ..... bei evtl. Tausch meines ist auch 19"

Gruß André


----------



## soederbohm (15. Dezember 2005)

Hab mir gerade ein Slayer 06 in Team rot-weiß bestellt   

Ich befürchte, dass ich bis Mai vor Aufregung nicht mehr schlafen kann.

Gruß
Martin

PS: Dickes Lob an Tom für die hervorragende Kundenberatung und -betreuung


----------



## s.d (15. Dezember 2005)

Ja das kann ich verstehen freu mich schon auf die ersten Fotos


----------



## hotspice (3. Januar 2006)

sind doch nur noch ungefähr 120 - 150 tage hoffe du hast genügend pharmazeutisch wirksame mittel


----------



## soederbohm (3. Januar 2006)

Ich lebe schon seit 2 Wochen mit den harten Schlafmitteln. Wenn ich dann beim Händler das neue Slayer noch live sehe, dann hilft nur noch Chlorophorm 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotspice (3. Januar 2006)

oh man ich leide mit dir!!!
ich warte seit der eurobike auf mein schwarzes slayer und weiß nicht mal ob ich eines bekomme. 

weiß jemand wieviel stück in welchen größen gebaut wird, bzw in deutschland jeweils ausgeliefert wird?? selbstverständlich rede ich nur von limited und am meisten interessiert mich die größe 16,5


----------

